# Body protectors/air jackets for adults out hunting?



## rach1 (12 December 2013)

Hi all,

Can you advise whether it is acceptable for an adult to wear a BP/air jacket out hunting? I've only done a bit of autumn hunting but following a recent bad fall (not hunting related) where I fractured my neck, I want to invest in a black air jacket. 

I always felt that it's not the done thing for adults to wear them - any thoughts?


----------



## Spiritedly (12 December 2013)

I've seen adults at our local hunts wearing them so I don't see why you can't. I think your safety has to come first.


----------



## JenHunt (12 December 2013)

agree, i know a few folk who hunt in them. try to make sure it's black or navy i guess so you don't stick out like a sore thumb, but other than that, it's no different to wearing a bp!


----------



## rach1 (12 December 2013)

Thanks both for reassuring me. Not many (if any) adults seem to wear any sort of body protector when I've been out, but I will definitely be getting a black one, whatever I end up with.


----------



## arizonahoney (12 December 2013)

rach1 said:



			Thanks both for reassuring me. Not many (if any) adults seem to wear any sort of body protector when I've been out, but I will definitely be getting a black one, whatever I end up with.
		
Click to expand...

It's getting more common to see air jackets out - I have one which I wear under an oversized hunt jacket, which has the buttons sewn on with elastic to allow for expansion.


----------



## Tronk (12 December 2013)

I wore one out with the bloodhounds, with a body protector underneath, over the top of my jacket. Other people were similarly kitted out. Bloody glad I did as I had a nasty fall and air jacket saved my bacon!


----------



## rach1 (12 December 2013)

Thanks Tronk. Glad to hear you are okay after your fall. 

I've just got to wait now until I'm healed before I can go and get one as I want to see what it's like to go off.


----------



## Tronk (12 December 2013)

I've got a HitAir - put it this way, I didn't notice it had gone off until I was half way back leading naughty horse and realised that breathing was difficult!  So I undid the clips!  I can't recommend it highly enough - I wear it every time I ride as it's so light, only 800g.


----------



## cptrayes (12 December 2013)

Always wear mine  never had a bad comment about it.


----------



## Isbister (13 December 2013)

If it was black, I doubt whether few people would mind. Falling off is never nice. My own concern with an air jacket would be dismounting without remembering to unclip it, so that it went off - I imagine this might make a sudden noise and scare the horse - is that what can happen? I've seen more than a few riders wearing body protectors and no one thinks twice about it.


----------



## cavalo branco (13 December 2013)

I've hunted in my Hit-air which is black. No one commented on it but I wouldn't expect them to. I think that it is ridiculous to put bravado or looks above safety!


----------



## arizonahoney (13 December 2013)

cavalo branco said:



			I've hunted in my Hit-air which is black. No one commented on it but I wouldn't expect them to. I think that it is ridiculous to put bravado or looks above safety!
		
Click to expand...

Someone very wise once said - 

1) Happy are those that hunt for their own pleasure and not to astonish others
2) Above all else be safe
3) BREATHE and SMILE!!!!!
4) Look after your horse

If an air jacket helps you with the four points above, why would you not wear it?


----------



## arizonahoney (13 December 2013)

Ta dah!


----------



## rach1 (13 December 2013)

Thanks everyone for your votes of confidence! Great picture arizonahoney, you look very smart still in your air jacket. 

I've found a stockist of both the HitAir and the Point2 so I will go and try both once my neck has healed.


----------



## JJones (13 December 2013)

Im another one that hunts in my hit air, I'd rather be safe and no one has commented.  Had one back op, so try to keep myself as safe as possible.


----------



## Bernster (15 December 2013)

cavalo branco said:



			I've hunted in my Hit-air which is black. No one commented on it but I wouldn't expect them to. I think that it is ridiculous to put bravado or looks above safety!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. If people look down on me for wearing one ,they're not the kind of people I'd be bothered about!  I wear my point2 out. They do a hunter version although it's a bit pricier.


----------



## henmother (16 December 2013)

Yes, sure I've seen a hunting jacket which has the air jacket built into it, so it would look like you're just wearing a standard jacket, no doubt it will add a few pounds onto the price. Get healed soon.


----------



## rach1 (16 December 2013)

I think I will probably get a standard jacket in black, so it can be used for XC and SJ as well.

Henmother - do you mind me asking what happened to your back? Your picture looks very metalic!


----------



## apple88 (16 December 2013)

I wore mine when I went out hunting for the first time last week, no one mentioned it. 
Its best to be safe!!!!


----------



## henmother (16 December 2013)

rach1 said:



			I think I will probably get a standard jacket in black, so it can be used for XC and SJ as well.

Henmother - do you mind me asking what happened to your back? Your picture looks very metalic!
		
Click to expand...

It's the result of an up and over. 5 fractured ribs , 2 in two places, punctured lung, burst fracture , spinal cord injury- I'm paraplegic. The rods and screws hold my spine together. Needless to say when I get back in the saddle I'll be sporting an airowear Bp and an air jacket. 

When I was in hospital there was a lady who broke her back out hunting, she was jumping a hedge but horse took off on a drain cover that was obscured by leaves. Not the poor horses fault.She ended up in hedge with horse on top of her. Lucky to be alive.


----------



## CrazyMare (16 December 2013)

henmother said:



			It's the result of an up and over. 5 fractured ribs , 2 in two places, punctured lung, burst fracture , spinal cord injury- I'm paraplegic. The rods and screws hold my spine together. Needless to say when I get back in the saddle I'll be sporting an airowear Bp and an air jacket. 

When I was in hospital there was a lady who broke her back out hunting, she was jumping a hedge but horse took off on a drain cover that was obscured by leaves. Not the poor horses fault.She ended up in hedge with horse on top of her. Lucky to be alive.
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeeeeeez!! That is some metal work, and some list of injury. Hope you are healing up OK.


----------



## henmother (16 December 2013)

I know, the scar is a doozy too! I have to make sure I don't hang around for too long or the scrap man will have me away  thankyou , yes, I'm mending, using my I joy ride, although it isn't anywhere near as good as the real thing.


----------



## Kit-kat (22 December 2013)

wear a blue  hunting point 2 always and will admit get a few negative snobby  comments...I don't care as I put my safety first and walked away from a bad fall last season...


----------



## Leo Walker (23 December 2013)

wavey Henmother! your on my FB friends list and your a total inspiration! I fractured my spine, burst fracture which prob wouldnt have been helped with a BP, but it might have been, and air jacket would almost def have helped! I do ride, very intermittently now, but only on rock steady horses. I was told I might never walk again and should NEVER ride a horse again  I AM going to hunting next year, at the back with the kids! but I will be wearing an air jacket and I couldnt care less what tradition says! I ride against medical advice, I am doing everything possible to prevent another accident, including downgrading to a hairy fat cob, and having been through the most harrowing rehab ever to the point I prayed to a god I didnt believe in to just let me die! oh, and I also wet myself in the park at 2pm on a sunday afternoon  That was the most humiliating moment of my life!!!

 I will be wearing an air jacket! Hunting traditions started a long time ago! well before the time of BPs and air jackets. I honestly cant see why either would be a problem??!


----------



## rach1 (23 December 2013)

Henmother and Frankiecob - thank you for sharing. I wish you both a good and speedy recovery, and for you to stay strong in your determination to get back in the saddle. 

Thanks for sharing your experience Kit-Kat. I think from everything said here I will happily have to confidence to brush off any remarks. Or I could ask when the last time they broke their spine?


----------



## Kit-kat (23 December 2013)

I really think in a few years BP will be the norm out hunting.. i have seen so many falls where a BP would have been so helpful...the snobbery will eventually pass as let's be honest...hindsight is powerful ...if I had not been wearing my point 2 god knows what would have happened to me..all I know is I got up totally unscathed ..would have prob spent more than the £400 cost  on back therapy and time off work....!!


----------



## henmother (24 December 2013)

Breaking your back is possibly the best case scenario with a bad fall. Bones heal or can be screwed back together , I'd be far more fearful of spinal cord damage and the associated problems. 
Safety first, doubt they'd look quite so snobby from the back of an ambulance or lying paralysed in a hospital bed. Love riding , love life more. Good luck and enjoy hunting.
Waves back FC.


----------



## Isbister (24 December 2013)

This is an interesting and also quite sobering discussion - and an issue of importance to all who ride.

I have worn a body protector for years while hacking, since a fall in which I cracked some ribs. However, while hunting, I don't. Not really for reasons of 'snobbishness' or appearance or however that issue is expressed - but simply because the BP won't fit under my hunt coat, and nor would it fit over. 

I know I could, if I really wanted, find a way of wearing both, but I'm not at all sure a BP will protect one against the really bad sort of fall in which serious injury can occur. If you fall or are thrown from your horse, a BP will protect your ribs and internal organs; however, if the horse lands on top of you, or if you have a bad head-first fall, I'm not sure a BP would be much use. That's just my view - I would be interested in seeing any studies that might refute it, and I'm certainly not arguing against wearing BPs.


----------

